# Grafischer Installations wizard unter SSH



## marcel_m (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand einen Anstoß geben, wie man eine geführte Installation über SSH grafisch aufbereiten kann?

Ich meine dabei beispielsweise das schlichte grafische Installationsmenü unter Debian.

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Marcel


----------



## marcel_m (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin doch noch selbst fündig geworden. "Text User Interfaces" sind mit der C Bibliothek ncurses realsierbar.

http://www.gnu.org/software/ncurses/

Bei Bedarf kann ein Moderator den Beitrag gerne nach "Programmierung" verschieben.
Den Threat lasse ich für weitere Komentare noch offen.

Viele Grüße

Marcel


----------

